# Foto total überbelichtet



## susi22 (16. Mai 2006)

Hi ihr,
hab mal wieder ne Frage zu ps cs2. Ich habe gestern Fotos geknipst. Leider stand die Sonne so ungünstig das alle Bilder sowas von hell sind, das der Filter Helligkeit Kontrast und einige Andere Filter nicht wirklich was brachten. Oder aber ich bin zu blöd dazu. Gibts ne möglichkeit doch noch was aus den Bildern rauzuholen?


----------



## cody- (16. Mai 2006)

Welche Filter hast du denn probiert. Neben Helligkeit/Kontrast (das hat mich bisher nahezu immer weitergebracht) würde ich einen Fotofilter versuchen oder über Tiefen/Lichter vielleicht etwas zu bewirken. Ansonsten könntest du auch mal ein Bild zeigen, damit man sich dran versuchen kann.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Mai 2006)

Wenn der weißanteil zu hoch ist, sind damit auch die Strukturen hinüber. Und wo nichts ist kann man auch nichts zurückholen.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, zeig erst einmal ein Bild.

Alex


----------



## susi22 (16. Mai 2006)

So da ist eines im Anhang.
Also ums kurz zu machen: ich hab alle Filter der Reihe nach ausprobiert. Also Alles was unter dem Menüpunkt Image-> Adjustments/Anpassen zu finden ist.

Ich dachte mir, eventuell kann man ein paar Filter kombinieren aber dafür müsste man wissen welche.:suspekt:


----------



## cameeel (16. Mai 2006)

Mach einfach neue Fotos. Das Pferd schaut ohnehin weg 

cAm3eel.


----------



## tobee (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Wie schon mein Vorgänger gesagt hat.



> Wenn der weißanteil zu hoch ist, sind damit auch die Strukturen hinüber



Ich habe mal 10 Minuten rumexperimentiert, aber es ist schwierig an den weißen Flächen wieder Strutur rein zu bekommen. Du könntest du Bilder "verbessern" aber perfekte Bilder werden daraus leider nicht mehr.


Tobee


----------



## susi22 (16. Mai 2006)

danke- hab mir fast gedacht, dass es nix mehr wird.

@camel- geht schlecht denn ich saß auf dem Pferd. ;-)

Bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass nächsten Montag die Sonne nicht so extrem ist.


----------



## tobee (16. Mai 2006)

susi22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke- hab mir fast gedacht, dass es nix mehr wird.
> 
> @camel- geht schlecht denn ich saß auf dem Pferd. ;-)
> 
> Bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass nächsten Montag die Sonne nicht so extrem ist.



Wieso?
Ihr könntet doch beide nach vorne gucken.


----------



## susi22 (17. Mai 2006)

löl-
So wars nicht gemeint. Camel hat geschrieben, macht halt neue Fotos. Wenn ich aber auf dem Pferd sitz geht das ein wenig schlecht. War auch nur ein Schnack am Rande...


----------



## tobee (17. Mai 2006)

Achso, jetzt check ichs. Ich bin auf dem Schlauch gestanden.


----------



## susi22 (19. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal mit einem Bild rumgetrickst wo alles seeeeehr dunkel war. Anders rum müsste es dann ja auch gehen. Ok wie geschrieben, wenn da nix mehr ist, kann man nix mehr rausholen aber ein wenig könnte das vielleicht doch noch was bringen.

Ich hatte gestern erst den Filter Shadow/Highlight genommen-
rumgefummelt bis es irgendwie tatsächlich richtig gut sichtbar hell wurde (ohne Weißschleier und anschließend habe ich noch den Brightness/Contrast Filter genommen. Also eine Kombination aus diesen Filtern, so wie ich es wollte.

Das wollte ich euch nur wissen lassen. Vielleicht nützt es dem Einen oder anderen ja doch einmal. Ob es dann auch umgekehrt funktioniert, berichte ich dann später noch.


----------

